# New to forum with Punch question



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

Great forum been searching but didn't really find much about my issue ( but did see some pretty nice old school setups brings back memories). Anyway so I been out the game for I don't know maybe 18yrs. And to show these kids around my neighborhood how it's done I got my old Punch Rocker 15's from the attic refoamed them sent the power 300 to get a channel fixed and about to start on a box. If I remember correctly they should have about 3cu.ft. of air (sealed) does that sound right? I've searched the internet but didn't really find anything, Thanks in advance.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds about correct. 3.f3^ each. The older Fosgate subs needed a lot of airspace.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## jasonflair (Dec 17, 2010)

IIRC 3cf is right. You may want to ask on their facebook page? chances are they may have the exact specs or somebody who follows does.


----------



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

O.k. I'll try that, thanks for the replies.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Rocker Series is cool, since they are rather rare. They only came from the pre-fabricated full-range speaker boxes that RF made back in the day. I "believe" they are the same woofers as the SP-series so your 15's would be equivalent to either SP-415 (4 ohm) or SP-815 (8 ohm). And yes, they liked a lot of air! Well, comparatively speaking to woofers these days. I personally don't think a 15 of any kind should see less than 2 cu. ft. of air if you actually want some bottom end to it.


----------



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

I ended using around 3.3 sealed and man they are just like I remember them! Just kind of scared to get on them too hard in fear of blowing them, they just have a diff. sound than the rest.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I had a pair of these bridged on a punch 60 WAY back in the day.. it was nice and LOUD. I was running about 3 per chamber also.


----------

